# Beyond: Two Souls



## Lucocco Franfrescone (7 Ottobre 2013)

Mi è piaciuta molto la demo su PS3
Chi ha amato Heavy Rain, amerà anche questo
Graficamente sontuoso


----------



## Fabriman94 (7 Ottobre 2013)

Ennesimo capolavoro Quantic Dream, che si può dire abbia inventato un nuovo genere dei videogame da Fahrenheit in poi.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (14 Ottobre 2013)

Ho visto un paio di filmati e non spenderei mai quasi 70 euro per un gioco che, per quanto graficamente o narrativamente sia ottimo, è pieno di quick time event (li odio a morte, sono la rovina dei videogiochi moderni), poca possibilità di interagire col proprio personaggio tranne per sporadici episodi e che ha una longevità molto ridotta. In pratica mi è sembrato un Mass Effect quasi senza azione, quasi esclusivamente incentrato sui dialoghi e con poco "movimento".
Tra l'altro la Page mi sta pure in quel posto.


----------



## BB7 (14 Ottobre 2013)

Ovviamente chi compra questo gioco sa che non deve aspettarsi un Gameplay esagerato. L'unica pecca del gioco è la prima parte che non è al livello della seconda, i finali invece sono davvero bellissimi


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (15 Ottobre 2013)

Giocata la demo, gioco pauroso!


----------



## Fabry_cekko (18 Ottobre 2013)

non avevo visto che c'era già il Topic...posto quì il Trailer


----------

